# odmiana czasowników kończące się na ywać/iwać/ować



## jazyk

Nauczyłem się, że czasowniki kończące się na ywać/iwać/ować mają szczególną odmianę (strona 219 jak przykład), ale dzisiaj widziałem w linku poniżej, że używa się (myślałem, że musi się mówić użuje, ale słowo to wydaje się mało w internecie) _używa_. Ta strona Wikipedii daje dwie możliwości odmiany dla tego czasownika, ale żadna z nich nie odpowiada temu, czego nauczyłem się. Albo jest coś, czego nie rozumiem?

(także wówczas, gdy istnieje specjalny czasownik iteratywny, np. zamiast _czytuję_ najczęściej *używa *się formy _czytam_)

Bardzo dziękuję temu, kto mi pomoże pozbyć się tej wątpliwości.


----------



## robin74

Używam / używasz / używa / używamy / używacie / używają



> Ta strona Wikipedii daje dwie możliwości odmiany dla tego czasownika


Hm? Ja tam widzę jedną możliwość. "odmiana: (1.1) używ|ać, *koniugacja I*"



> Nauczyłem się, że czasowniki kończące się na ywać/iwać/ować mają szczególną odmianę (strona 219 jak przykład)


Ale to nie dotyczy wszystkich czasowników kończących się na "-ywać". W gramatyce, do której podajesz linka ten podtyp określony jest jako "-ywać / -uję" - bo dotyczy tylko czasowników, kończących się na -ywać, które w I osobie liczby pojedynczej przyjmują końcówkę -uję. "używać" należy do innej grupy. W klasyfikacji z powyższej gramatyki to czasownik III koniugacji (strona 233), typu "-ać / -am".


----------



## jazyk

> Hm? Ja tam widzę jedną możliwość. "odmiana: (1.1) używ|ać, *koniugacja I*"


Jeśli spojrzysz na przykłady na tej stronie Wikipedii, będziesz widział, że piszą użyje, użyją, użyjesz.

Dobrze, teraz nauczyłem się odmiany czasownika używać, ale jak jest możliwe wiedzieć, czy ten lub tamten czasownik należy do tej lub tamtej odmiany? To nie jest oczywiste, kiedy spogładasz na czasownik, i moje słowniki nie dają szczegółowych informacji w tym względzie.


----------



## .Jordi.

jazyk said:


> Jeśli spojrzysz na przykłady na tej stronie Wikipedii, będziesz widział, że piszą użyje, użyją, użyjesz.
> 
> Dobrze, teraz nauczyłem się odmiany czasownika używać, ale jak jest możliwe wiedzieć, czy ten lub tamten czasownik należy do tej lub tamtej odmiany? To nie jest oczywiste, kiedy spogładasz na czasownik, i moje słowniki nie dają szczegółowych informacji w tym względzie.



Masz rację, drogi Jazyku, tam są podane dwa wzory odmiany. Inna sprawa, że dotyczą one dwóch różnych czasowników, tzn. _użyć_ oraz _używać_, stąd ta sprzeczność. Wniosek? Wikipedia nadaje się tylko i wyłącznie do śmietnika i pod żadnym pozorem nie może być używana jako poważne źródło informacji.

Natomiast Twoje pytanie, skąd mamy wiedzieć, czemu niektóre czasowniki zakończone na -ywać/iwać/ować odmieniają się z szczególny sposób, jest bardzo trudne. Odpowiedź Robina chyba Cię nie satysfakcjonuje, bo równie dobrze na pytanie: „Kiedy piszemy _ch_, a kiedy _h_?" można by odpowiedzieć: „Piszemy _ch_ w tych wyrazach, w których nie piszemy _h_".

Ja osobiście w tej chwili nie potrafię odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, bo przecież _użyć _jest z pierwszej koniugacji, zatem logicznie rzecz biorąc, derywowany odeń _używać _powinien również należeć do tej koniugacji i odmieniać zgodnie z wzorem podanym w gramatyce, do której link podajesz. Postaram się poszukać czegoś więcej na ten temat i ew. popytać znajomych lektorów j. polskiego. Ale tak szczerze mówiąc, to wątpię, aby była tu jakaś reguła. Chyba po prostu trzeba się pewnych rzeczy nauczyć pamięciowo.

Pozdrawiam,

- J.


----------



## robin74

jazyk said:


> Jeśli spojrzysz na przykłady na tej stronie Wikipedii, będziesz widział, że piszą użyje, użyją, użyjesz.


Jak już napisał Jordi, to są formy (dokonanego) czasownika "użyć", a nie (niedokonanego) czasownika "używać".


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Jeśli spojrzysz na przykłady na tej stronie Wikipedii, będziesz widział, że piszą użyje, użyją, użyjesz.
> 
> Dobrze, teraz nauczyłem się odmiany czasownika używać, ale jak jest możliwe wiedzieć, czy ten lub tamten czasownik należy do tej lub tamtej odmiany? To nie jest oczywiste, kiedy spogładasz na czasownik, i moje słowniki nie dają szczegółowych informacji w tym względzie.


Przejrzałem, dostępne mi źródła i jedyne co znalazłem to:
Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny, PWN, 1996 podaje:
[...]
dokonywać _ndk VIIIa, rzad. I,_ dokonuję, _rzad. _dokonywam (_nie_: dokonywuję), dokonywaliśmy [...]
Wygląda na to, że czasownik dokonywać należał kiedyś, albo może być zaliczany, do tej samej grupy odmiany co _używać_.

Szczerze powiedziawszy to nie wiem czy jest w ogóle jakaś reguła na rozróżnienie tych czasowników, być może należy traktować _używać _jako wyjątek? Jazyk masz inne przykłady czasowników typu _używać_?

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Masz rację, drogi Jazyku, tam są podane dwa wzory odmiany. Inna sprawa, że dotyczą one dwóch różnych czasowników, tzn. _użyć_ oraz _używać_, stąd ta sprzeczność. Wniosek? Wikipedia nadaje się tylko i wyłącznie do śmietnika i pod żadnym pozorem nie może być używana jako poważne źródło informacji.[...]


Mimo, że po części podzielam opinię na temat Wikipedii jako poważnego źródła to, nadmienię gwoli ścisłości, że Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN również podaje dwa wzory odmiany w zależności od aspektu czasownika i nie ma w tym nic dziwnego moim zdaniem, bo istnieje cała masa czasowników które się tak odmieniają. Czego nie ma w Wikipedii, w haśle używać, to jedynie odnośnika do odpowiedniej koniugacji dla aspektu dokonanego (Xa). Tabele koniugacyjne wydają się być identyczne z tymi w słowniku PWN-u.

Z drugiej strony przykład podany do ostatniego znaczenia brzmi mi nienaturalnie:
(1.5) _Ciekawe, czy pan Kazio naprawdę *użył* tej kobiety, czy tylko tak mówi._


----------



## robin74

Thomas1 said:


> Jazyk masz inne przykłady czasowników typu _używać_?


zażywać czy przeżywać, oczywiście. Ale również bywać i pochodne (odbywać, przebywać) czy zdobywać. I dogorywać czy dogrywać czy pokrywać czy przerywać. Jest sporo takich czasowników, które kończą się na -ywać i w czasie teraźniejszym mają takie same końcówki jak "używać".


----------



## Engedi

W języku prawniczym przy redagowaniu dyspozycji norm prawnych nadal preferuje się formy typu: _wykonywa, dokonywa. _etc_. _Formy z _-uje_ brzmią tu zbyt potocznie.

Poniżej cytat z obowiązującego Kodeksu Cywilnego

"Art. 395. § 1. Można zastrzec, że jednej lub obu stronom przysługiwać będzie w ciągu oznaczonego terminu prawo odstąpienia od umowy. Prawo to *wykonywa się* przez oświadczenie złożone drugiej stronie."


----------



## .Jordi.

Zajrzałem do jednej z gramatyk dla cudzoziemców i oto odpowiedź na nurtujące Cię (oraz mnie, a może także i kilka innych osób) pytanie, Jazyku:



> Czasowniki, w których cząstki _-iw-, -yw-_ (_pływać, kiwać, nazywać, wyrywać_) należą do rdzenia, lub też w których samogłoski _-i-, -y-_ przed przyrostkiem _-wa-_ są rdzenne (nie stanowią składnika przyrostka), jak np. _używać, ukrywać_, odmieniają się wg wzorów odmiany na _-ać_, w czasie teraźniejszym wg koniugacji III:_ pływam, kiwam, nazywam, wyrywam, używam, ukrywam_.
> 
> W niektórych czasownikach zdarzać się mogą jeszcze podwójne formy odmiany, jak np. w czasowniku _wykonywać_.



Mam nadzieję, że teraz już wszystko jest zrozumiałe.


----------



## jazyk

Tak, dziękuję za zainteresowanie moim pytaniem. Zauważyłem również, że najwyraźniej  te czasowniki zachowują się jak czeskie czasowniki z długim ý, które nie mają takiej "redukcji" w odmianie (nazywać - nazývat itd.). Może i to mi pomoże.


----------

